# What cover has cut outs for......



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

The power and Whispernet switches?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mommytolandl said:


> The power and Whispernet switches?


www.stylzworld.com has two covers:

http://www.stylzworld.com/products_details_kindle_cosmo_cover.html

and

http://www.stylzworld.com/products_details_kindle_avantgarde_cover.html

Also see this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,466.0.html


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this one. It has the cutout and you can stand it up. It comes in pink, blue, green, red and black although I'm not sure what colors are available right now. It's certainly not as nice a leather as the medge but I like it very much and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EVY1HW?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B001EVY1HW
> 
> I have this one. It has the cutout and you can stand it up. It comes in pink, blue, green, red and black although I'm not sure what colors are available right now. It's certainly not as nice a leather as the medge but I like it very much and you can't beat the price.


Kidled Spirit beat me to it!! I have this cover in black.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not sure the cut out is such a good idea. What protects the switches and keeps the dust and gunk out?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I would prefer my switches to be covered. I do not use them very often.  I would like for the charger area to be exposed and my portfolio cover it is not.  I have to remove from cover to charge.  I punched a small hole for the charger but then could not watch the light.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I think I would prefer my switches to be covered. I do not use them very often. I would like for the charger area to be exposed and my portfolio cover it is not. I have to remove from cover to charge. I punched a small hole for the charger but then could not watch the light.


I have the same one as Kindle Spirit in green and I love it. I keep it on my bed side table most of the time with the cover open and folded back and that covers the switches. I put it in a padded case when I go out that, fits in my purse. I just found this cute bag on etsy and it fits perfectly!










I did remove the strap though.

I love having easy access to the switches.


----------

